# Getting My Shine On



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This morning I added ND to my list of states I have harvested a band in!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K ... Nice band. You better leave the ducks alone until I get up there. :wink: :beer:


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

WAY TO GO PC. WHAT'S YOUR BAND COUNT UP TO?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

You suck! I better get one too next week on my visit with you. Especially, after that HUGE guide fee I paid you! 8)

Just kidding...great job and see you soon...

Mike


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

You've found your lucky hunting buddy. :wink: j/k


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chop,

I'll admit... Everytime I see your smile in a picture you can tell your excited about the sport - Congrats!

P.S. We stopped along side the road this weekend and checked a "dead" mallard for a band.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chopper,congrats on the band.I see that you and Stoeger are buddies again.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Cheers to you chopper! Post up the info when you get the certificate back.

Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> Chopper,congrats on the band.I see that you and Stoeger are buddies again.


Yup his parents started paying me friendship fees again. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It was banded in Minn on 21 Jun 05.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice shoot guys,congrats on the band.

Alex


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got my first ND band as well Chop! Congrats.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on PC! As Scott said we did check some roadkill for bands.......just for you.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> It was banded in Minn on 21 Jun 05.


A blue plate special!!!  
Way to go chopper! :thumb:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

So I guess those GPS coordinates helped huh?

Congrats buddy!

M&H4L


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

What a night. We don't usually get much bling around these parts!!!![/img]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Muleys&Honkers4life said:


> So I guess those GPS coordinates helped huh?
> 
> Congrats buddy!
> 
> M&H4L


Honestly I have not even headed that direction yet. I figured I would wait till you get back so I will be waiting for a call! :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Yah and I gave him the gps you would think that he would at least pass along the coordinates to me, but NO!! not even so much as a peep that he is getting outside help!! what a nice guy!! boy I can't wait till I get up there to really give him the business!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> Yah and I gave him the gps you would think that he would at least pass along the coordinates to me, but NO!! not even so much as a peep that he is getting outside help!! what a nice guy!! boy I can't wait till I get up there to really give him the business!!


Sorry JD but when someone gives me info it stays with me. Maybe its the way I was brought up or the military in me but I don't even tell the guys I hunt with unless I have permission to do so.

So M&H4Lifes info is locked in a vault untill he takes me out. :beer:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ya, even after I force fed him a half dozen or so beers, I still could not get any info from chopper.  I thought he might talk in his sleep, but oh no it was nothing but a buzz saw all dang night long. :wink: Maybe next time I will try some 20 year old Scotch, or a [email protected]# [email protected]#%@ @# [email protected], to unlock those tight little lips. :beer:

We are going to have to start calling him the KING OF BLING. I cannot believe I just commited myself to stating and saying that. 

OH, CHOPPER GOOD LUCK ON THE DSD's.

Laterz

Ima870man


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

The real ironie behind all of this is that I no longer even own a a gps as I sold a few days ago to a fella out of fargo so the actual coordiantes would do me no good. I know that he is tight lipped about spots that why I was giving him crap about not giving the" X marks the spot" however he is a lot of fun to hunt with and have beers with. But man try and get that Stoeger guy to talk is like really impossible he just waves the goose flag until chopper yells at him that he's done enough flaging and he lays it down until chopper's not looking and then waves it some more, until chopper catches on too whats happening. Stoeger can really get to P.C. fast it's a real HOOT!! It's like being at your own private comedy show while hunting. Two great guys to spend time with out in the field!!!!!.

later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have never read so much :bs: In my life. You two need some serious help!

I have a lot of metal to go before I become the king of bling.

And old Stoeger was really screwing with the old pole kite this past week. I even bought him a new pole to use and getting him to wave the thing was like pulling teeth. Poor taddy1340 was stuck in the middle.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ima870man said:


> OH, CHOPPER GOOD LUCK ON THE DSD's.


Was not sure what you were talking about but now I do. HOLY SMOKES!!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh little grasshopper have ye not faith in the wisdom of they master! 8) Heh, I was hoping you had not seen that yet. Remember that once you get them, I am coming up to hunt over them. :wink: They need comments and pictures of them being used so why not have my mug posted too. It will make a better picture that way. Especially if the quiet man does not mind. :beer:

Laterz

Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anything that is in a picture with you ALWAYS looks better!


----------

